# Wild Turkey Leg and Thigh



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

Alright folks,  last Sunday I attempted to smoke a wild Turkey thigh and leg combo given to me by my father. Longs story short it turned into Turkey jerky. I still ate it but for the most part it was chewy and tough.  I was finding conflicting info on the ole interwebs. I ended up keeping the smoker between 250-275 for around 4 hours,  pulled it when internal temps got to around 185 I think. I'm using an offset smoker and was using hickory as my fuel. I had brined it in a brown sugar/salt brine for about 36 hours. 

Any help would be appreciated. I don't need fall off the bone tenderness but juicy and edible would be nice Hindsight being 20/20 I feel like maybe I should have smoked it at a higher temp and pulled it when it hit 165?  Maybe even boil it until done and finish it on the smoker?  Thoughts. 

Inserted picture of smoker and resulting jerky


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh,  skinless,  sorry


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

Unfortunately there just ain't no way to get Thanksgiving Turkey from a wild bird. You figured right, 185 was way too cooked. 155 with a rest is plenty. 
One leg doesn't go far but if you get a couple or a whole bird, smoke to the 140's. Place the meat, some veggies, Herbs like Thyme and Sage in a Dutch Oven. Add a couple Cups of Chicken Broth, cover and bake 2 hours at 325 or until the meat is Fork tender. Remove the meat and cool while you thicken the Gravy. Shred the meat and add it to the pot. Serve over Egg Noodles or Rice. Flavorful and Tender Wild Turkey!...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Feb 13, 2019)

Soup,they would rather run than fly lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh Yeah...Heavy smoked Wild Turkey parts make great Greens or Beans!...JJ


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Unfortunately there just ain't no way to get Thanksgiving Turkey from a wild bird. You figured right, 185 was way too cooked. 155 with a rest is plenty.
> One leg doesn't go far but if you get a couple or a whole bird, smoke to the 140's. Place the meat, some veggies, Herbs like Thyme and Sage in a Dutch Oven. Add a couple Cups of Chicken Broth, cover and bake 2 hours at 325 or until the meat is Fork tender. Remove the meat and cool while you thicken the Gravy. Shred the meat and add it to the pot. Serve over Egg Noodles or Rice. Flavorful and Tender Wild Turkey!...JJ



I'm very familiar with wild Turkey,  grew up eating it I just never tried smoking it. I'm gonna keep playing around and see what I can come up with. I'd imagine "safe internal temp" Probably isn't as crucial with a wild bird,  lol.


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

Probably doesn't help that was my first time smoking anything, lol,  chicken legs I did at the same time turned out fantastic!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

It's not the meat that presents a Safety issue but how it's harvested and butchered.
A home grown chicken raised in healthy conditions, thoroughly cleaned before dispatch and butchered keeping the entire digestive tract intact, can be eaten Raw!
A gut shot Turkey or any wild game or one that was haphazardly cleaned presents a very high risk of causing illness if not properly cooked. Unless you shot and cleaned the bird, treat it like any other poultry...JJ


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> It's not the meat that presents a Safety issue but how it's harvested and butchered.
> A home grown chicken raised in healthy conditions, thoroughly cleaned before dispatch and butchered keeping the entire digestive tract intact, can be eaten Raw!
> A gut shot Turkey or any wild game or one that was haphazardly cleaned presents a very high risk of causing illness if not properly cooked. Unless you shot and cleaned the bird, treat it like any other poultry...JJ



I just assumed it was the conditions the animal was in.  I.E. an agricultural environment would be a bunch of animals in close proximity to each other so a higher likelihood of salmonella and what not being present.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2019)

The best way to get some good meat from those Black Feathered Wild Birds would be to pluck that Wild Bird first.
Then Stick those Black feathers on a Tame Turkey, and start with that one.
Wild Turkey Sucks no matter what or how you do it.
The only thing really edible is the Breast, and that should get Brined real good first, and preferably Sous Vide too.
We don't even bother shooting them any more. Even Squirrel is a lot better than wild Turkey!!

Bear


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> The best way to get some good meat from those Black Feathered Wild Birds would be to pluck that Wild Bird first.
> Then Stick those Black feathers on a Tame Turkey, and start with that one.
> Wild Turkey Sucks no matter what or how you do it.
> The only thing really edible is the Breast, and that should get Brined real good first, and preferably Sous Vide too.
> ...


Completely disagree. I've had tons of delicious wild Turkey in my day,  just new to smoking them,  but I'll nail it down. You just send all them you don't want my way,  I'll take em. I'd take a wild Turkey over store bought any day,  at least I know their story,  haha. Squirrel is great too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

ADAM SMITH said:


> I just assumed it was the conditions the animal was in.  I.E. an agricultural environment would be a bunch of animals in close proximity to each other so a higher likelihood of salmonella and what not being present.



Exactly! Your Turkey was wild. But....What if that Turkey was feeding in a Cow Pasture just before he was shot. Salmonella and E-coli contamination is a real possibility, both inside and out. Bacteria in a reality in the digestive tract of every animal. Get fecal matter on the meat and all the safety rules apply. Again, unless you raised and slaughtered the animal, washed it thoroughly with soap and water, gutted it with no exposure to fecal matter and washed it again with lots of running water, you must treat the meat as contaminated...JJ


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> The best way to get some good meat from those Black Feathered Wild Birds would be to pluck that Wild Bird first.
> Then Stick those Black feathers on a Tame Turkey, and start with that one.
> Wild Turkey Sucks no matter what or how you do it.
> The only thing really edible is the Breast, and that should get Brined real good first, and preferably Sous Vide too.
> ...


There's supposed to be laughing emojis in there too lol


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Exactly! Your Turkey was wild. But....What if that Turkey was feeding in a Cow Pasture just before he was shot. Salmonella and E-coli contamination is a real possibility, both inside and out. Bacteria in a reality in the digestive tract of every animal. Get fecal matter on the meat and all the safety rules apply. Again, unless you raised and slaughtered the animal, washed it thoroughly with soap and water, gutted it with no exposure to fecal matter and washed it again with lots of running water, you must treat the meat as contaminated...JJ


10-4 I feel ya. Wasn't being combative just didn't look at it that way,  lol. Thanks!


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 13, 2019)

Are you confident your smoker didn't run hot when you weren't looking? That leg is awful black for those temps. You might try smoking (thin blue smoke) for a couple of hours then into a pan with a liquid of your choice and foil tightly to finish. Wild turkey legs are a tough hunka meat, but braising them will help keep them more tender.

Barry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

No problem or offense taken. Wild Game birds are typically way safer than commercial poultry as they are not raised in filth or at risk for being contaminated by other birds during processing. In any event, great care has to be taken eviscerating all animals...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

I have smoked wild whole turkeys with great success. Looks to me your temperature was to high were you going by the thermometer on the smoker or a remote one?

Warren


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I have smoked wild whole turkeys with great success. Looks to me your temperature was to high were you going by the thermometer on the smoker or a remote one?
> 
> Warren



No,  I had a leave in thermometer I was going by,  multiple probes. I left one in to monitor the temp and one in the turkey to check that. I moved the one in the leg a couple of times to make sure it was right.  I really think I should have pulled it earlier.


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Feb 13, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> Are you confident your smoker didn't run hot when you weren't looking? That leg is awful black for those temps. You might try smoking (thin blue smoke) for a couple of hours then into a pan with a liquid of your choice and foil tightly to finish. Wild turkey legs are a tough hunka meat, but braising them will help keep them more tender.
> 
> Barry.


Yeah I kept an eye on it.  It wasn't as black as it looks,  that's a white plate,  on a pale blue counter in a dark kitchen,  hey I never claimed to be a good photographer lmao.


----------



## newsmokerky (Feb 13, 2019)

I keep my turkey thighs and legs as well.  I cook them for about 12-15 hours on low in a crockpot with chicken broth.  Then I make turkey salad, soup, or creamed turkey with them.  No way to make them fit to eat without a slow or pressure cooker.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2019)

I smoke them, then put them in a pot and cover with water, add onions, celery, carrots, thyme, BP corns, and a little red wine. Boil that for about 6~8 hours....then the meat will be tender. I pull off the bone and chop into 1/2" chunks. I strain the broth and concentrate into stock. This makes superb pot pies!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

I have hunted the smartest bird on the planet, the South Eastern Gobbler for years.  I found out the hard way, trying to cook a "wild" gobbler leg is a total waste of time and energy. My dog loves them though. Only wild turkey breast for us.


----------



## newsmokerky (Feb 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have hunted the smartest bird on the planet, the South Eastern Gobbler for years.  I found out the hard way, trying to cook a "wild" gobbler leg is a total waste of time and energy. My dog loves them though. Only wild turkey breast for us.


You don't know what you're missing.  Dark meat has more flavor.  Wild bird leg/thigh is very tough, but there's a lot of meat there.  I always keep them.  My two, Dad's two, and everybody else I call a bird in for.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have hunted the smartest bird on the planet, the South Eastern Gobbler for years.  I found out the hard way, trying to cook a "wild" gobbler leg is a total waste of time and energy. My dog loves them though. Only wild turkey breast for us.


Like I said, got to cook them down in a pot for 6~8 hours then pull the meat off the bone. Just watch out for all those little pin bones in the legs. They make great hash, soups and pot pies...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2019)

Adam Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

I keep my temp at 225.

Warren


----------



## bigcity (May 27, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have hunted the smartest bird on the planet, the South Eastern Gobbler for years.  I found out the hard way, trying to cook a "wild" gobbler leg is a total waste of time and energy. My dog loves them though. Only wild turkey breast for us.



I agree 100%!!  Although I will admitt to having never tried cooking them for 8 or 10 or 300hrs! LOL 
My dad says it best "they're way more fun to hunt and kill, than they are to clean and eat!" 
I once plucked and tried to deep fry the wings and legs, many years ago. Everything came out the most beautiful looking golden brown I could have wanted. The skin however was literally too tough to bite through! I may try to smoke a whole bird next year.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2019)

bigcity said:


> I agree 100%!!  Although I will admitt to having never tried cooking them for 8 or 10 or 300hrs! LOL
> My dad says it best "they're way more fun to hunt and kill, than they are to clean and eat!"
> I once plucked and tried to deep fry the wings and legs, many years ago. Everything came out the most beautiful looking golden brown I could have wanted. The skin however was literally too tough to bite through! I may try to smoke a whole bird next year.




Your Dad was right!!
Or you can smoke the Legs & Thighs, then put them in a pot and cover with water, add onions, celery, carrots, thyme, corn, and a little red wine. Boil that for about 6~8 hours. Then Throw the Turkey out & eat the Veggies.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2019)

And You joined us just for that?
Thanks!

Bear


----------



## ADAM SMITH (Jul 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And You joined us just for that?
> Thanks!
> 
> Bear


Yes....haha


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2019)

You are certainly welcome here . Your first post and sig link to your own web site ? Being from Missouri myself I would like to ask you to lose the link . Hang out , make friends . Learn and share what you know .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2019)

Toss the Wild Turkey Legs??? Grandma would be puttin a Switch to your Backside. When Grandpa and my Uncles brought home Turkey, the Breasts for Roasted but all the rest made Turkey and Dumplings ( Sinkers) and/or Soup. There was no such thing as " Toss It " with 7 kids in the Depression Era and 40's...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2019)

KillerNoms said:


> I have deleted all references to the site.  I couldn't figure out how to change my user name.
> 
> But I'm not sure I understand why a 100% non-commercial site with no login, no ads (popup or otherwise), no cookies, nothing for sale and no monetized links, is problematic.
> 
> ...




I noticed that too:
So many people get on here to sell something, and don't really join the family.
Then They sell their stuff & never contribute.
I was a little leery about your posts, but then I noticed you don't seem to be selling anything, and you have a bunch of Great looking recipes.
That's why I ended my comment with "Thanks".
We hope we can help you, as your contributions are helping us.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2019)

It's  not problematic or a big deal. Links to Personal Websites and Blogs are the Privilege of becoming a Premier Member.

We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.

This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.

With a premier membership, you are not only supporting this forum but there are PERKS involved too.

You get to turn off the Ads
You can post a link to your website, facebook, etc. in your signature area
You get a badge on your profile letting everyone know that you "chipped in".
Notification emails contain the full text
More than anything else, you will have the satisfaction of knowing that you are supporting the forum that you love.

Once you get to the "account upgrade" area, you'll see the following (4) options:

1 year membership for $15
2 year membership for $25
3 year membership for $40
Lifetime membership for $100
Choose the one that you like and click on the "Purchase" button to go to Paypal where you can use your Paypal account or a credit/debit card (no paypal account or login required) to purchase your account upgrade.

*Upgrade Your Membership Now*

Once your payment goes through, a badge will appear below your username on every post that says "Premier Member".

Let me know if you have any questions about this.


----------

